# New wether



## wyomingtrapper (Mar 27, 2014)

I picked up a 2 yr old Alpine wether yesterday. He is about 27" tall. Any ideas on how tall I can expect him to get as he matures? I don't expect he will finish out large, but am curious. He seems well dispositioned and for $50, I really can't go wrong with the little fellow. Any responses will be appreciated!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Sounds good, you might be a help on the should I bring my goats in the house lol thread they are having mongoose problems, there might be something you could suggest as a trapper!


----------



## wyomingtrapper (Mar 27, 2014)

The mongoose problem should be easy enough to take care of... lol


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Can you post a pic of the wether? Just to have an idea of what he looks like, and how tall he is. Plus I like goat pics!


----------



## wyomingtrapper (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll try to get a couple of pics up later today.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Well I can tell you right off he is short for his current age. But there are way to many factors to even give you a good guess. Feed, pedigree are the main two. If he has been getting all the nutrients he needed from birth till now then it would be genetics that is the reason he is on the small side.


----------



## wyomingtrapper (Mar 27, 2014)

I think you are right about him being a bit short. The sire and dam seemed average, but I've been away from goats for a few years. The height doesn't concern me in terms of potential carrying capacity, but I know the short legged ones have a greater potential to wear out quicker on longer hikes.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok something is defiantly wrong with that goat. The horn growth is WAY WAY WAY to slow. 2 things can cause that. Castrating to early (weeks instead of months) and as mentioned, nutrition. I would lean more towards nutrition. But I would suspect both causes are the case. Here is horn growth on a well feed wether that was castrated at 5 months of age. He is also an Alpine and also just now turning two years old. Legion is a bit on the top range of what you could expect to see for growth at his age. He is 36" at the shoulder and well over 200 lbs.

Sorry they are not in order.
First picture is Legion at about 22 months of age
Second picture is of him at 4 months of age
Third picture is of him at 5 months of age, just before castration


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He will need to get caught up nutrition-wise. Some good loose minerals should be first on the list, then alfalfa pellets or grain with a good quality hay. He looks a little thin.
He might need to be dewormed as well. Other than that, he's a handsome guy, and looks really sweet!


----------



## wyomingtrapper (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, there isn't much that can be done about what wasn't done during those key growing months/years. I would suspect he was under nourished as well. It doesn't look like he had been trimmed in sometime. I can get him filled out now, though he probably won't get much bigger. Legion is an impressive looking goat!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

My pack wether's horns never got very big, but I suspect it's because he was banded at two months. They weren't much bigger than that when he was two. He matured to 38" tall and 200+ lbs. You never know... with the right care and nutrition your little fella could surprise you. My wether grew in about three months from a cute little pet to an enormous beast in the spring of his second year.


----------



## wyomingtrapper (Mar 27, 2014)

What types of minerals? Just something general that a feed store would have? The hay I have is a grass alfalfa mix. As far as grain, I was thinking COB, but am unsure of how much. I don't mind feeding the little beast, but don't want him to bloat. A pound a day? Less? More? Everyone's input is appreciated. 

Today, I texted the guy I picked him up from, and apparently he hasn't had any vaccinations, so that will be first order on Monday. CD&T for sure, but I don't know about others. The previous owner said he was dewormed last fall, but I don't know what he used. Recommendations? Every six months?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Minerals:there's so many to choose from! Go for a loose mix with low salt and high copper. Manna pro is a good one, and Cargill(idk if that's the brand?). A good cattle mineral will do if there aren't any goat mixes available. Just avoid sheep or sheep/goat mixes, they don't supply enough copper.
Grain: wet cob can cause digestive issues in some goats. It might be better to feed a pelleted grain with ac in it to prevent urinary calculi. You can also give alfalfa pellets, beet pulp and sunflower seeds for weight gain. Alfalfa would be the best feed for him. Just start slow and he shouldn't bloat.
Worms: your best bet would be to get a fecal done. This will tell you what worms you're dealing with so you can get the right dewormers. Ivermectin, valbazen and safeguard are popular dewormers.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Avoid purina minerals.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

It might take some extra effort but you maybe able to put some good growth on him yet.


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

TDG-Farms said:


> Ok something is defiantly wrong with that goat. The horn growth is WAY WAY WAY to slow. 2 things can cause that. Castrating to early (weeks instead of months) and as mentioned, nutrition. I would lean more towards nutrition. But I would suspect both causes are the case. Here is horn growth on a well feed wether that was castrated at 5 months of age. He is also an Alpine and also just now turning two years old. Legion is a bit on the top range of what you could expect to see for growth at his age. He is 36" at the shoulder and well over 200 lbs.
> 
> Sorry they are not in order.
> First picture is Legion at about 22 months of age
> ...


That is a fine looking goat. One of the best looking ones I have seen so far. he is gorgeous. Do you trim his coat?

I don't really want to dehorn mine. I like the way the horns look. I have heard horror stories though so I am undecided.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Nope, he just has short hair like most of our stuff. Dis budding at the right age is pretty easy (for my other half). Its over within minutes and a few hours to the next day later, they dont even notice it. It would be easy enough to learn but for me, I raise the babies here. I couldnt take the being the one that hurts em. Even if it is only for a few hours


----------



## wyomingtrapper (Mar 27, 2014)

His eye membranes look good, so I don't think we're dealing with a parasitic anemia. I will get him on some minerals. He eats bit of COB, but doesn't seem as interested in it as the dairy goats we had in days of yore. I'll probably pick up some BOSS and give him a bit with the grain daily for a bit.


----------

